# Sapp Creek shoot



## hogdgz (Jan 19, 2011)

Just gonna see if any of yall plan on going to the shoot this weekend.

TJ and his wife Amanda are comeing to visit with Andrea and I this weekend and we will all be going on saturday. I think Jonathon and Scott are also planning on going.

Hope to see some of yall there, its alot of fun.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 19, 2011)

I wish it was closer


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 19, 2011)

I will be there Saturday also Chase. Look forward to shooting with yall again. What time will yall be there?


----------



## whiz (Jan 19, 2011)

2 MORE PLAN TO BE THERE


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 19, 2011)

acchyper said:


> I will be there Saturday also Chase. Look forward to shooting with yall again. What time will yall be there?



Probably mid morning to let it warm up some, gonna be a lil cool.


----------



## RogerB (Jan 20, 2011)

Fatboy and I are talking about making the ride down.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 20, 2011)

Roger hope to see yall there


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 20, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Just gonna see if any of yall plan on going to the shoot this weekend.
> 
> TJ and his wife Amanda are comeing to visit with Andrea and I this weekend and we will all be going on saturday. I think Jonathon and Scott are also planning on going.
> 
> Hope to see some of yall there, its alot of fun.



I can't even button my pants much less grip a bow.

I guess you don't want me there if my pants are unbuttoned.

Hope ya'll have a great shoot!


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 20, 2011)

This just a one day shoot?


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 20, 2011)

John I don't want u no where around me or my wife if you can't button ur pants.


----------



## whiz (Jan 20, 2011)

Dennis said:


> I wish it was closer



bring a tent 
 spend the nite


----------



## whiz (Jan 20, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I can't even button my pants much less grip a bow.
> 
> I guess you don't want me there if my pants are unbuttoned.
> 
> Hope ya'll have a great shoot!



 will let you keep score.


----------



## whiz (Jan 20, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> This just a one day shoot?



2 day


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 20, 2011)

I am gonna try to come sunday I think.


----------



## whiz (Jan 20, 2011)

any one want to meet at hog-n-bones for breakfast on sat.
in front of walmart in tifton.
9:00


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 20, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> John I don't want u no where around me or my wife if you can't button ur pants.



You know I remember......nevermind


----------



## robert carter (Jan 20, 2011)

Grandsons Birthday and we gonna be eating cake and watching Spongebob. I`ll have to catch the next one probably.RC


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 20, 2011)

robert carter said:


> Grandsons Birthday and we gonna be eating cake and watching Spongebob. I`ll have to catch the next one probably.RC



Happy Birthday to your grandson!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 20, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> You know I remember......nevermind



Martin, you always trying to open a can of worms, lol.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 20, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Martin, you always trying to open a can of worms, lol.



And I will forever have the pics
I wonder if Barry has seen em yet


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 20, 2011)

Pictures! I got pictures. mIKE


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 20, 2011)

What is really bad is some of us witnessed it in person.
I don't think I will ever be able to fish with a spinner bait again.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 20, 2011)

acchyper said:


> What is really bad is some of us witnessed it in person.
> I don't think I will ever be able to fish with a spinner bait again.



Yall are never gonna let me forget that, I was forced to do it.

Martin, I will never let you yalk me into anything again.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 20, 2011)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Pictures! I got pictures. mIKE



Hopefully you accidentally delete them off your camera.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 20, 2011)

Every thread you start is getting derailed!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 20, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> I wonder if Barry has seen em yet



What pics? Where can I see them? You know I wouldn't have anything to say about them, or tell anybody.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 20, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Every thread you start is getting derailed!



I was thinking the same thing, whats up with that?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 20, 2011)

I sure hope those pics. are trad related.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 20, 2011)

acchyper said:


> What is really bad is some of us witnessed it in person.
> I don't think I will ever be able to fish with a spinner bait again.





hogdgz said:


> I was thinking the same thing, whats up with that?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 20, 2011)

This one time, at a trad shoot, I saw a girl wearing one of those spinnerbaits as an ear bob... go figure.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 20, 2011)

Chase I am just glad there talking about you in those pics and not me!


----------



## fountain (Jan 21, 2011)

Sad thing some are not acting, but flaunt it like a million bucks....


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 21, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> Chase I am just glad there talking about you in those pics and not me!



Your time will come


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 21, 2011)

I've got pictures of you to. Mike


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 21, 2011)

I am just glad I said no


----------



## TGUN (Jan 21, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Every thread you start is getting derailed!





hogdgz said:


> I was thinking the same thing, whats up with that?





Barry Duggan said:


> This one time, at a trad shoot, I saw a girl wearing one of those spinnerbaits as an ear bob... go figure.



I was wondering if Sapp Creek was --- Hey look at the pretty butterfly -- I wonder if I locked the car. 

We all need meds.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 21, 2011)

TGUN said:


> I was wondering if Sapp Creek was --- Hey look at the pretty butterfly -- I wonder if I locked the car.
> 
> We all need meds.



Lol I got them, but my add is so bad I forgot to my Rx filled!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 21, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> I am just glad I said no



But you would have been perfect


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm just glad I was the light man!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 21, 2011)

When they started all that i went to bed!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 21, 2011)

Dennis said:


> When they started all that i went to bed!



I wish I would have too, but they forced me into it, almost like slavery, shurley there is some kinda law that they broke by makeing me do it. I might have to look into that, harrasment or something.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 21, 2011)

Chase, I was just glad it didn't bring any blood trail when the spinner bait came off!!!! you were very fashionable for sure.........


stick-n-string said:


> Chase I am just glad there talking about you in those pics and not me!


Jonathan, I gotta admit.....you were very eleeeegant looking......quite lovely to be exact!!!!!
Some of the others were just down right scarey looking.......


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 21, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> shurley there is some kinda law  .



Who's Shurley?


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 21, 2011)

I am just glad the super glue didn't last forever!!!

Barry, I flunked english class, lol.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my bad, thought you were talking about someone named Shurley. Seems I have a comprehension problem from time to time, especially with all this confusing talk about pictures and spinner baits and can a worms and just glad I was the light man and such. Now super glue? geeezzz...LOL


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 21, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Who's Shurley?


Shirley is my neighbor across the streeet   duhhhhhh!!!


Barry Duggan said:


> Oh my bad, thought you were talking about someone named Shurley. Seems I have a comprehension problem from time to time, especially with all this confusing talk about pictures and spinner baits and can a worms and just glad I was the light man and such. Now super glue? geeezzz...LOL



Ya snooze you loooooose!!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 21, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> Ya snooze you loooooose!!!!!!!



Seeing how I wasn't there, I wouldn't know. Whatcha ya think Dennis? By the way, did she just call you a loser?


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 23, 2011)

Had a really good time!! 

TJ is was good seeing you again and nice meeting your wife! I enjoyed shooting with old friends and meeting new ones! Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## fountain (Jan 23, 2011)

Preciate it john!  We had a blast.  First shoot of the season!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 23, 2011)

Well Barry i saw what was fixing to start going on that night and the way i figure it i think i won!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 23, 2011)

Dennis said:


> Well Barry i saw what was fixing to start going on that night and the way i figure it i think i won!



Tell it all brother, tell it all...well maybe not quite all.


----------

